# Georgian: Welcome!



## quiora

Hello!

How do you write the greeting "Welcome!" (sing.) in Georgian? Thanks!


----------



## Fra Parvus

Hi, 

Not a Georgian, but I believe it goes like this:

კეთილი იყოს შენი მობრძანება! - you (fam.)
კეთილი იყოს თქვენი მობრძანება! - you (pol.)


----------



## quiora

Thanks! It looks very long, though. Could you maybe give me a link to a Georgian site where the visitors are welcomed in that way? Or could a Georgian answer my question?


----------



## Fra Parvus

Yes, it _is_ rather long. Georgians are well-known for their very elaborate phrasing on such occasions, dealing with strangers, I mean. Literally, it means "let your coming be good".
Not a very appropriate site (pest control service) but still: კეთილი იყოს თქვენი მობრძანება | NGG Pest Control.


----------



## quiora

Thank you for your explanation!


----------



## Lounger buddy

Welcome - კეთილი იყოს თქვენი მობრძანება


----------

